# Problema al agregar modelo al LTSpice



## alej0 (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy trabajando con el TLSpice, y necesito agregar un nuevo compinente a la libreria, segui el manual oficial del software http://kom.aau.dk/~hmi/Teaching/LTspice/restrict/LTspicedoc/LTspice_guide.pdf y cuando finalmente quiero usar el modelo, obtengo un error

Tengo mi archivo .Lib que corresponde al modelo MAX9011.LIB, un comparador de alta velocidad.

cuando intento simularlo, obtengo este error:


```
Unknow subcircuit called in:
       xu1 n003 n001 vcc -vcc n002 0 max9011
```
 
alguien sabe realmente como agregar componentes a la biblioteca del ltspice teniendo solamente el archivo *.LIB ????

espero me puedan ayudar.

Alejo


----------

